# Cyprus Cup 20-04-2016



## nababet (Apr 20, 2016)

Omonia - AEK Larnaca
Omonia without: Demetriou (F 3/0), Kantoutsis (D 2/0)
AEK Larnaca without: Larena (M 26/4), Boljevic (M 30/0), Laban (M 22/0), Tomas (F 29/8) are all suspended.

*more info: www.nababet.com*


----------

